# Hate to see it end



## Beagler282 (Feb 26, 2017)

Season just doesn't seem long enough. Had 1 last day of some cool weather and the dogs certainly enjoyed it. Can't wait til next year.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2017)

Looks like a fine time was had by all!


----------



## ucfireman (Feb 26, 2017)

nice


----------



## antharper (Feb 26, 2017)

Heck yeah , y'all closed it out in a good way , it was a nice day to be out !


----------



## specialk (Feb 27, 2017)

Good looking pic 282....glad yall had a good season.....I've had the worst season in over 20+ years.....I'm glad it's over but I am looking forward to next year already.......


----------



## RJR (Feb 27, 2017)

Looks like an awesome hunt. Great looking dogs also.


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 28, 2017)

specialk said:


> Good looking pic 282....glad yall had a good season.....I've had the worst season in over 20+ years.....I'm glad it's over but I am looking forward to next year already.......



It was a good season this year. Did more training than anything with the young hounds. Gonna give it one go this weekend in Alabama.

Thank you fellas for the kind words!


----------



## AlanShort (Feb 28, 2017)

Looks like a fun day!


----------



## cotton top (Mar 2, 2017)

Thats a dream picture, sure is every thing perfect. Thanks for sharing these pictures, mighty nice. congratulations. Pretty dogs


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 2, 2017)

Congrats.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 2, 2017)

Nice hunt and a good looking pack


----------

